# 90 gallon with oscar and......?



## Jordan01 (Apr 18, 2005)

I am going to be getting a 90 gallon soon and I want to an oscar in it, but I don't know what else to put in it?

Any ideas? :idea:


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

No need to post the same question in more than one place. And an oscar is from south america, not central america.


----------



## Jordan01 (Apr 18, 2005)

Ya I just remembered that they were from south america, sorry


----------



## Jordan01 (Apr 18, 2005)

Ya I just remembered that they were from south america, sorry


----------

